# Low voltage wiring in wall



## Laroc3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I alway use a 14/2 NMD, for the primary side of transformer, and from there I run 18/2 LVT. It goes in the walls and out under cabinets.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

What reason did the inspector give?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I looked at the link, that cable is essentially lamp cord.

First things inspectors learn in inspector school; Lamp cord start fires.

No inspector is gonna let you run lamp cord threw walls. You need a low voltage cable with a sheath covering insulated conductors. CMX or CMR rated.


----------



## PhillyBilly (May 18, 2013)

He pretty much said what tonedeaf said. He called a fellow inspector and I heard him say " it looks like lamp cord" ha. I don't get how this company can devise a whole system for window candles with no visible wiring without using compliant cable though.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Tonedeaf said:


> I looked at the link, that cable is essentially lamp cord.
> 
> First things inspectors learn in inspector school; Lamp cord start fires.
> 
> No inspector is gonna let you run lamp cord threw walls. You need a low voltage cable with a sheath covering insulated conductors. CMX or CMR rated.


Code reference?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

> Will WindowCandles meet the electrical codes in my area?
> Yes, WindowCandles meets all electrical low-voltage codes. The system is CSA UL approved and U.S.A. patented. CSA Approval Certificate: 1387987 U.S.A. Patent No.: 5,601,360 + 6,837,594






> Wire click here
> We have a bright yellow, special CSA/UL class 2 approved wire to connect our candles to our CSA/UL power source. This wire must be used to conform with the NEC and NFBA electrical codes. USE OF ANY OTHER WIRE WILL VOID ALL WINDOWCANDLES WARRANTIES.


Sounds like it meets the requirements of 411 to me.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Like Scott said it looks like it may be legal, though I never have used them. Here though the inspectors are usually decent with low voltage stuff. This guy probably has never seen it and in-turn fears the unknown, also did you tell him its low voltage? He probably thought you were some Home Depot electrician.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

A few things come to mind after checking out the link the OP gave:

1: The wire was designed for the "Window Candles" system, and as such I would suspect it is NOT listed for use on other applications. 
2: The candle system mentions a restriction of a max of 6 candles on each home run, and that the individual candle bulbs must not exceed 2 watts each. That makes a total of 12 watts per run. They do not specify what voltage they are using (it is LV though) so I don't know what _*current*_ they allow for on each run. 

This time, IMHO, the inspector made the right call.


----------



## PhillyBilly (May 18, 2013)

Yea I see what your saying slick. The lighting I wil be installing is that led strip lighting which the max run I will have is 5ft so that's 14w which is just over an amp. I guess I could see the possibility of someone down the line replacing them with a different system with more wattage which would be a concern.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

In could not find the ul listing or the csa listing and the manufacturer does give any specification sheet for the cable. No spec sheet?

I have used similar types of lighting system that uses lamp cord.

Here a cut from a seagull lighting system I use for under counter lighting

http://www.ambiance-lighting.com/995/Ambiance-Lx-Cable---Wire-9469-15.html
Hit the spec sheet button
Last two lines of spec sheet "cable is not rated to run behind walls".

I have never seen a lamp cord that you can run in walls. 

NEC 725.179 covers all the requirements for class 2 and 3 cables. They must be listed for use.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

PhillyBilly said:


> Yea I see what your saying slick. The lighting I wil be installing is that led strip lighting which the max run I will have is 5ft so that's 14w which is just over an amp. I guess I could see the possibility of someone down the line replacing them with a different system with more wattage which would be a concern.


Just use in wall rated speaker wire. A 500' box will last you quite a while if you plan your driver locations wisely


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Has having candles in your windows always been a thing? Or is this new?

Either way, it's ******ed.


----------



## PhillyBilly (May 18, 2013)

jza said:


> Has having candles in your windows always been a thing? Or is this new?
> 
> Either way, it's ******ed.


Usually an old person thing...


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

In before Harry on the Welcome,(IBH) Welcome !!!!


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I second the recommendation for using CL2 speaker wire. I'd also go back to that supplier and ream his butt out for getting you tagged. They should refund the wire and give you a nice discount on a new tool of some kind. Where'd you get the wire from?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

mxslick said:


> A few things come to mind after checking out the link the OP gave:
> 
> 1: The wire was designed for the "Window Candles" system, and as such I would suspect it is NOT listed for use on other applications.
> 2: The candle system mentions a restriction of a max of 6 candles on each home run, and that the individual candle bulbs must not exceed 2 watts each. That makes a total of 12 watts per run. They do not specify what voltage they are using (it is LV though) so I don't know what _*current*_ they allow for on each run.
> ...





I saw 24vac xfmr , in his link .





Pete


----------

